# Coding Error- cdDeploy FinishedWithError HU_NBT



## SimonKaa (Apr 6, 2015)

Dear Coding Experts,

i have a problem coding my 328Li F35 and i need please some help.

I want to change BT 6NH to 6NS on my HU_NBT.

I-Step: F020-15-03-501









Psdzdata: currently 55.0 (I'm downloading now 55.1 "thanks to shawn":thumbup

(There was no "cafd_00000ded.caf.003_014_012" in my psdzdata 55.0 so i downloaded only the cafd-file and added it to my caf folder. Was this already a mistake???)

I changed FA to 6NS <--- it worked

after coding HU_NBT i get this Error:

HU_NBT [63]
cdDeploy FinishedWithError
cafd_00000ded-003_014_012 NotExecutable









What does it mean? What went wrong?

Then i tried to read my ECU's and i got following Error's.....

















Does anybody know how to solve this problem? Does Psdzdata 55.1 solve my problem or is the downloaded CAFD File my problem?

Thank you very much for your support i appreciate it a lot.

Best Regards

Simon

P.S.: If anybody wants to check his VIN in the "BMW Webista" please PM me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try the 51.1 package and see if it solves your problem.

Something seems wrong with your .EST Token solution, so make sure to use the included E-Sys launcher App.


----------

